# Love the obedience class for my mpoo (long)



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Today was the second class for Dakota and me. We covered two techniques for loose leash walking. One was to use a high value treat paired with the word "Rhubarb" to get his attention, then reverse direction. This works well in class, not so much in the real world when Dakota is trying to see and smell everything and treats are not considered so valuable.

The second method was interesting. We worked on teaching the dogs the front command where they sit in front of you, then you used the leash to guide them to sit to the left of you. Then when you are walking forward, you suddenly start walking backward and use the leash to move the dog in a figure 8 direction, at first towards you, then behind you and finally at your left side. Then you walk forward again. The idea is that they finally figure out if they don't want to be turned around all the time, they need to stay by your side. I liked this technique and will try it out this week.

Then she wanted to work on impulse control. There are leashes on the walls, connected on one end to the wall. We attached our dogs to a leash, then put them in a down stay, then lined up 6 treats on the floor just out of their reach. Then we gave the dogs a command. The teacher used OFF but I felt LEAVE IT was more appropriate for this lesson. If the dog stopped trying to get the treats for a count of 10, we gave them a treat. Then we continued on for the remaining treats.

Then we worked on the TOUCH command. My neck was hurting bending over for the previous lesson with Dakota and treats down on the floor and asked if I could use one of the folded chairs she had on the other side of the barrier separating the working area from the waiting area. She told me to go over and do the exercise in the waiting area.

So I said TOUCH and presented my hand to Dakota. If he did not try to touch it, I gently touched his nose. Then I treated. I did this for a while. Then a helper to the instructor came over and said we were to do the same exercise but during a recall. So he held Dakota, I called him and said TOUCH and rewarded him.

I was very impressed with the teacher, her helpers, and I think we both had a lot of fun. I feel so lucky to have a good place to take Dakota to and someone I can ask advice of. Jodie gives us little bits of interesting dog care advice each week. Today was a tick removing device. She showed us a sample and told us how important it is to get the tick's head out of the dog and that this device would do it easily. I hope I never see a tick but if I do, I now understand what to do better.

Here are some pictures of the class room set it. Jodie rents a section of one of those mini warehouses. She had a concrete block wall with a door on each end built to separate the waiting area from the working area. When we do agility, she works one dog at a time while the rest wait behind the wall.















I think I also found a groomer when I want to have Dakota done professionally. She is in my other dog's agility class on Monday nights. Here is a picture of Shari with her dog Storm who is a Springer Spaniel. You guys think poodles have energy. Storm is a dynamo of energy and Shari treats him like a small lap dog. It was so cute to watch her holding him while waiting for their turn, I asked her to take their picture. Shari's grooming facility is right next door to the dog class.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

dakota is really being prepared to meet the world. glad you found a trainer you like and respect.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It sounds like you are off to a great start with training! I think it's the 'homework' that I always got lazy with in my younger, busier, working days...........being retired made me a better dog trainer I think! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, Pat. We are lucky enough to have 2 good training facilities in town. The one we chose is smaller and less hectic than the larger 3-ring dog club. I could hardly hear the instructor in the larger facility because of the noise level and there were more in each class. We indeed feel lucky to have Jodie Vees.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

MiniPoo, after you posted your delightful tale of the class, I confess I looked it up and finally figured out where you're training, and wow, what a great place to be. I'm loving these accounts of your classes with Dakota .


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going to put the link to Jodie Vees class with my posts on each class.

Jodie Vees Fun Dog Training:
Welcome

If you look on the home page, that is the Springer Spaniel Storm flying through that tire jump.

Jodie told us this past week how she got in the dog training business. She had a rescue dog that was resource guarding his food dish and tried to bite her. So she found a trainer who helped her with this problem (one trick: keep adding food to their food dish so that they know the hand giveth the food and doesn't just take it away).

Jodie stayed on and started assisting the trainer and learned from her and when the trainer moved to another state, Jodie started her own classes on a parttime basis with a small facility. Since then, she gave up her other job and is doing this full time, has 3 assistants and a much larger facility. She has a very good sense of humor that does make the class fun.

Sorry for going on and on about the classes. It is just a relief to know you don't have to train your dog with only the knowledge you have in your head, that you have a real life person to talk to about training issues.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That all sounds splendid. I like the heeling exercise and may try it myself!


----------

